# ASUS PB287Q Einstellungen



## Plattenhorst (12. Februar 2015)

Hallo liebe Community,
bin auf der suche nach den perfekten Einstellungen für den ASUS PB287Q 60Hz, mir ist klar das es schwierig ist aber vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Tipps oder habt den selben Monitor.

Über Hilfen und Tipps wäre ich dankbar

Liebe Grüße
Der Plattenhorst


Edit:
Noch zu erwähnen wäre das ich im Grunde 2 Einstellungen benötige 1x für Gaming und 1x für Foto, Grafiken, usw. (Farbecht)


----------



## JoM79 (12. Februar 2015)

Fürs Gaming stellst du ihn halt so ein wie es dir am besten passt und wenn du Farbechtheit willst, musst du ihn mit einem Colorimeter kalibrieren.


----------



## Plattenhorst (13. Februar 2015)

Wer Probleme hat den ASUS PB287Q auf 60Hz zu stellen einfach folgendes machen.

1. In den Monitor Einstellungen den Display Port Stream auf 1.2 stellen ist Standardmäßig auf 1.1 und die 60Hz bekommt man nur mit 1.2 hin.
2. In der nVidia Grafikkarte (nVidia Control Panel) bei Change resolution einen Benutzerdefinierte Einstellung machen bei Refresh (rate) auf 60Hz stellen

zu erwähnen wäre noch das man die 60Hz ausschließlich mit dem Display Port zum laufen bekommt mit HDMI nicht möglich


----------

